# Speed limiter for 2002



## slimm02 (May 1, 2003)

was wondering if anyone has gotten a chip or programmer that resets the speed limit. i have a 2.5S, and 120 it shuts down......

thanx....


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I always thought u just had to take the governor off. I have a 3.5 and I have been wondering for awhile what the limiter is set at because on acouple mags it says 128 but I know that cant be because I have hit 143 in it so I figure its at 145 or 150 so if u think it shuts down at 120 because u saw it in an article or something u might wanna find out for ur self what its at


----------



## slimm02 (May 1, 2003)

yeah, i have run it up to 120 & it starts to cut the fuel. i was wondering if i could put an ecu out of a manual 2.5...What you think?


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

The 3.5 automatic is limited to 128mph, while the manual is set at 140mph.


----------



## slimm02 (May 1, 2003)

shouldn't hurt if i get the ecu from a manual and put it in?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

BAC said:


> *The 3.5 automatic is limited to 128mph, while the manual is set at 140mph. *


perfect example of what I was saying I have a 2002 3.5 and its automatic and I hit 143 acouple months ago coming from shark vally in the everglades (I live in Miami FL) and about a month ago there was a car show at the Homestead speedway and on my way up their I got it up to 137 and I let go because there was some traffic coming up. so I dont know maybe there are some other 3.5 in automatic in the forum that have done it to.


----------



## slimm02 (May 1, 2003)

did you change ecu in your car?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

no i did that when my car was completely stock, about a week later i got a AEM cold air intake with a bypass valve.


----------



## slimm02 (May 1, 2003)

are you saying no that you didn't change the ecu...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

yes that is what im saying my


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

young and stupid said:


> *yes that is what im saying my *


car is completely stock except for my intake


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

slimm02 said:


> *shouldn't hurt if i get the ecu from a manual and put it in? *


Yes it will. How will the computer know when to shift??


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I had my 3.5 at 145mph


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

see someone that has done it too. Do you know what the limiter is set on because i wanna find out but there isnt to many places u can do that.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty sure there is no limiter on the 5-speed. The auto is set at 130.... proven #.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

that can't be because I have gone 143 in my auto 3.5


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Your limiter for say is controled by the IAT sensor that is located in your intakes tube. 
this sensor measures the velocity and temperature. As the velocity increases so does the temperature. The IAT sensor begins to cut off fuel as this temperature rises. Mainly designed to save gas. this decreases hp at top end. You can fix the IAT sensor to continue to flow more fuel as the temperature rises.
There are modules designed to do this, it will increase hp and torque. for $75.00. not bad. Look into: www.nextlevelracing.com


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

130mph witnessed limit ......several times


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

young and stupid said:


> *that can't be because I have gone 143 in my auto 3.5 *


Of course, you have to consider the error in our speedo.

It reads on the high side


----------

